# Casters



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

Made some threaded inserts so I could put casters on my shop stool. 
Just some 6061 turned down to a press fit into the leg, 1/2” showing, tapped for 3/8-16. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2020)

It’s projects like this I feel most grateful for having my machine tools. To be able to whip something like this out and fix something that you couldn’t find anywhere is priceless.

good job.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> It’s projects like this I feel most grateful for having my machine tools. To be able to whip something like this out and fix something that you couldn’t find anywhere is priceless.
> 
> good job.



Thanks 
That’s exactly what I was thinking last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2020)

nice job David!!!


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> nice job David!!!



Thanks! 
It was a very satisfying job. I think perhaps because there were no gotchas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks!
> It was a very satisfying job. I think perhaps because there were no gotchas


gotchas are what keeps us growing, 
but it sure is nice when things go right!!!


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2020)

Curse them gotchas! Besides making me feel stupid because they are always preceded by “just”, just gotta do this or that. But 50% of the time I can’t get there from here because I either didn’t buy the right tool or don’t have it. And 50% of the time I can find a creative adaptation and dodge the gotcha. I applaud those who dodge the gotcha!


----------



## middle.road (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice job, but remember our ol' Goat's advice... Be careful planting your arse on it always.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 27, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Nice job, but remember our ol' Goat's advice... Be careful planting your arse on it always.



You bet I will!
Been there, done that. Might still have the bruise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

